

Ask HN: Is iAds publishing right for me? - coryl

Hi guys,<p>I'm just about ready to launch my iPad app, its basically a drag and drop thing for kids to play around with.<p>This is my first app so the intention was just to get around to learning development and getting on the app market. So I'll probably release the app for free and just see how it does.<p>However, I was wondering if it would be worthwhile to add advertising to it. Is the return on iAds/other advertising agents good? Considering its an app for kids, is sticking banner ads on a bad idea?<p>Thanks
======
plasma
I have previously looked into ad revenue for mobile apps, and it suggests
$1.00 for every 1,000 impressions.

[http://makingmoneywithandroid.com/2011/05/first-month-on-
the...](http://makingmoneywithandroid.com/2011/05/first-month-on-the-android-
market/)

You could always price your app at 99c to begin with and see how you go?

It sounds like your app may be suitable in terms of impressions (kids will re-
open the app more than once, to see more ads, etc).

But its an experiment I suppose. Try selling your app? See how that goes?

You can always decide to make it free and put ads on it, or vice-versa.

------
jgeorge
Personally, I'd have to say adding clickable ads to an app that's designed for
kids to click on things is a bad idea. You're likely to get a lot of
complaints from parents for the app constantly launching ad links.

